# New Addition to the Family



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

SPECIFICATIONS
Model: 145SSP
Caliber: .45 ACP
Capacity: 10 +1
Barrel Length: 3-1/4"
Porting: No
Action: DAO
Finish: Stainless Steel
Grips: Checkered Polymer
Weight: 23 oz
Construction: Polymer/Steel
Frame: Medium
Front Sight: Fixed- 1 Dot
Rear Sight: Fixed- 2 Dots
Trigger Type: Smooth
Length: 6''
Width: 1.25"
Height: 5.125"
Rate of Twist: 1:16"
Grooves: 6
Safety: Manual Safety, Firing Pin Block, Trigger Block
UPC: 7-25327-31134-8
Order #: 1-145039P
MSRP: $425.00

I got it at Sportsman's Warehouse for just under $300 before taxes !!

:-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. How does it shoot?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Well...... I dunno YET !!! I hope it's as good as the reviews I've read. The weather is pretty awesome in Minnesota right now and I have outside chores to accomplish. I should have a range report on Wed evening because it's supposed to be raining. (That will make for a good range day)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, good luck


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Well, today was an awesome day at the range for me. My parasthesis was minimal and I was hitting right well. To the subject at hand, the PT145 MilPro is DAO, but no biggie. The first 20 rounds were at 5 yards and I found myself pulling to the left (too much trigger finger). I corrected that and was dead on anywhere I aimed. A surprisingly pleasant little gun to shoot. Much more comfortable to me than a Glock 30 I tried. The trigger didn't make my fingers ache while firing the PT145, unlike the Glock 30. It does print just a bit, but it much less noticeable than my full sized PT-100(40S&W), my USP Tactical (45ACP), or my EAA Witness (10MM). The price point on the PT145 Millenium Pro was pretty good, $295.99. All in all, I am impressed. It shot as well, if not better than my other handguns. (No, I didn't take pics of the targets because I don't consider myself THAT good). As for a self defense or carry pistol, I would highly recommend the PT145 Millenium Pro. No fail to feeds, no stovepipes, not a single glitch for the first hundred rounds. I quit at 100 because the range is spendy on ammo and I didn't bring a lot with me. (There is a PT145 Millenium, but Taurus never worked out all the bugs in that from what I understand).


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on the gun - Glad it worked well for you at the range!


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thor I have the PT-145 Millenium (pre-Pro). The "bug" that you mentioned was with the very earliest PT-145's and the problem was taken care of very quickly. The polymer frame was weak and could crack at the rear corner. It would not affect shooting or operation, but nonetheless it was corrected very early on. 

I bought mine used about 7 months ago. I did experience a failure to return to battery with mine, and sent it in to Taurus. They repaired the gun with a new trigger/spring, slide release and slide adjustment, and sent it back to me in two weeks at no charge. When I received it, I took it to the range and put it through my own little torture test. I shot FMJ, JHP, and GA reloads. I intentionally limp-wristed, shot upside down, sideways and anything else I could think of to try and make it fail. Not a single glitch! The PT-145 now rides with me every day. What an awesome little hand cannon! I love the way this pistol fits my hand, and the way it shoots. 

BTW, congrats on the new addition! You're gonna love it. I like mine so well that I am thinking of getting the new version PT-145 Millenium Pro with SS slide and picatinny rail. My local gunshop owner has one under the glass now, but the price is $350. :?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Badman, that's the one I got. (not a picatinny rail, but an accessory rail)


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Thor,

I have the same gun with the accessory rail and have 3000+ rounds through it. I have not experienced any of the problems from the previous versions of the gun. When I first got the gun the trigger pull was gritty. At about 2000 rounds it changed substantially and is now buttery smooth.

Here's mine and the last target I shot at. It was at 15 yards, rapid fire, freehand shooting.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I know nothing about Taurus' handguns but I learned a little bit from you guys on this thread. That looks like a neat little gun and sounds like it is very reliable. Good lookin' too.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I know nothing about Taurus' handguns but I learned a little bit from you guys on this thread. That looks like a neat little gun and sounds like it is very reliable. Good lookin' too.


I have had a few and never had any problems. I'm not calling them cheap guns but the prices are cheap, You get what you pay for. If your not going to shot the high calabers a lot then no problem. I'm talking mostly the six guns. I've only had one auto and it was a 380 and shoot great. I love their 22 calibers.

Thor after a 1000 rounds let us know how you feel about it. I might try one. Can't beat the price and it's dam goodlooking. Looks like a good carry gun.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Any updates on your 145? 

This gun crossed my radar recently and I'm thinking it would be nice winter carry gun. I've been loving my XD45ACP and think I might like this .45ACP as well.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My PT145 Millenium Pro is still working flawlessly. It has become my current carry weapon full time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congats Thor. Looks like you got yourself a shooter. Good Luck with her.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats! I love mine as well. The DAO pull does get smoother with time.


----------

